# Aqua Clear 110



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, I can get the above filter at Petsmart for $57.00. Is this a good deal? I took one of my Emperor 400s and put it on the Brichardi tank. I was planning on hooking up my eheim 2213 for the 75 but I've never fooled with a canister just because I like the fact that an HOB is so fast and easy to clean. Opinions please.

Have an Awesome Day!


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

$57 is a great price for an AC110!

You will be more inclined to do maintenance, when the maintenance is easier. So, if you don't mind the look of a hob on a tank, then its just makes more sense to get a hob over a canister. Plus, those AC110 can hold a decent amount of bio media and has great flow.


----------



## redfokker (Jan 18, 2015)

That is a crazy price. Online? Buy one for every tank in the house! A little much for a 5 1/2 gallon maybe...


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

According to the Petsmart site if I order and pay online, and go pick it up, it will be $57.00. It would be for my 75gallon. Think I'll go ahead and buy it and head out to petsmart. You and fishnut convinced me.

Thanks! 



redfokker said:


> That is a crazy price. Online? Buy one for every tank in the house! A little much for a 5 1/2 gallon maybe...


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks, Liz. for the heads up! I don't need any more filter, but at that GREAT price, I may ordermyself two for....spares? Man, when am I going to get over with this addiction! 
Joe.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Picked it up today. My first Aqua Clear. Wish I had bought another one so that I could chunk the Biowheel in the trash. I have 2 Biowheels and I HATE them with a passion. Never again. From here on out it's Aqua Clear.



Handyjoe said:


> Thanks, Liz. for the heads up! I don't need any more filter, but at that GREAT price, I may ordermyself two for....spares? Man, when am I going to get over with this addiction!
> Joe.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Liz777 said:


> Picked it up today. My first Aqua Clear. Wish I had bought another one so that I could chunk the Biowheel in the trash. I have 2 Biowheels and I HATE them with a passion. Never again. From here on out it's Aqua Clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liz, I thought they would send it to your house directly. Why do you need to go to pick it up? You still have time to order another one though. I hate the bio wheel, too. Just finished cleaning up a Magnum 350 with two bio wheels for an old friend, who is going through radiation and chemo therapies and is unable to take care the chores.
Joe.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Last year some jerk stole a cell phone off the front porch that was delivered to the house, so now I'm too paranoid to have anything sent here.

I had a bio wheel many years ago that was awesome and worked for over 10yrs. The 2 I have now are just awful. I cleaned one of them yesterday and when I hooked it back up it chewed the little rubber tip off of the impeller. They never come back on without me having to mess and mess with them. And they are so loud! Just hate'em.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Liz, I thought they would send it to your house directly. Why do you need to go to pick it up? You still have time to order another one though. I hate the bio wheel, too. Just finished cleaning up a Magnum 350 with two bio wheels for an old friend, who is going through radiation and chemo therapies and is unable to take care the chores.
Joe.[/quote]


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm really thinking about taking this horrid bio wheel off the 75gal and replacing it with another aqua clear. Would 2 aqua clear 110s be fine or overkill?
Since I already have the new AQ 110 would it just be better to get the AQ for a 70gal.?

Thanks, Liz


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Liz777 said:


> I'm really thinking about taking this horrid bio wheel off the 75gal and replacing it with another aqua clear. Would 2 aqua clear 110s be fine or overkill?
> Since I already have the new AQ 110 would it just be better to get the AQ for a 70gal.?
> 
> Thanks, Liz


I think it would be good to have two AC110 on your 75gal. I don't think it's over kill. If you want to save some energy, then AC70 would be okay, too. 6W vs. 14W. Personally, I would go with another AC110 to keep thing consistent. That way you can alternating the cleaning of your filters. :thumb: 
Joe.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Liz777 said:


> I'm really thinking about taking this horrid bio wheel off the 75gal and replacing it with another aqua clear. Would 2 aqua clear 110s be fine or overkill?
> Since I already have the new AQ 110 would it just be better to get the AQ for a 70gal.?
> 
> Thanks, Liz


1 AC110 should be sufficient for a 75, unless you're heavily stocked. However, I'm an overfiltration guy and I always prefer having more than 1 filter (and heaters) on all my tanks, so I would definitely support you if you want to go with two AC110 on that 75. You're probably not going to want to run it at full flow, but the AC lets you adjust the flow rate, so you're probably going to want to bring the flow down a bit.....unless your stock likes really strong current.

Personally, I'm still a fan of the Bio-Wheel hob. I simply love how super easy and quick it is to change/clean the filter cartridge


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

What size AQ should I put on the 30gal with the growing Brichardi family?

I'm glad you have a good bio wheel because when they're bad they're BAD. 

[/quote]1 AC110 should be sufficient for a 75, unless you're heavily stocked. However, I'm an overfiltration guy and I always prefer having more than 1 filter (and heaters) on all my tanks, so I would definitely support you if you want to go with two AC110 on that 75. You're probably not going to want to run it at full flow, but the AC lets you adjust the flow rate, so you're probably going to want to bring the flow down a bit.....unless your stock likes really strong current.

Personally, I'm still a fan of the Bio-Wheel hob. I simply love how super easy and quick it is to change/clean the filter cartridge [/quote]


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Liz777 said:


> What size AQ should I put on the 30gal with the growing Brichardi family?
> 
> I'm glad you have a good bio wheel because when they're bad they're BAD.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you fishnut. I was hoping the 110 wouldn't be too much for the 30gal.

I LOVED my first bio wheel and that's why I bought 2 more when it croaked. Right now the one with the chewed up rubber on the impeller is running more quiet than the one on the Bri tank. Sounds like someone is running a tire pump in here. 



Fishnut71 said:


> You can use the AC110, of which you'll probably just need to crank the flow way down, or you can get the AC70.
> 
> In regards to the Bio-Wheels, I've been using them for years and I'm actually running 3 of them right now on my smaller tanks


----------

